# Rozjaśnianie ekranu.

## mentorsct

Witam, jestem posiadaczem laptopa ASUS K50IN, specjalnie piszę model bo może ktoś miał podobny przypadek. Wczorajszego dnia postawiłem sobie gentoo a jako X ustawiłem KDE. Od 3 lat używam Xfce i coś mnie podkusiło na KDE. Problem w tym że kiedy loguję sie do systemu w pewnym momencie rozjaśnia mi się ekran na maksa i tak za każdym logowaniem. Jest jakiś sposób na rozwiązanie tego?

Dodam tyle ze jak dla testu odpalałem inne distra linuxa LiveCD wraz z domyślnie uruchamianym KDE problem pojawiał się ten sam. 

Jeśli nie ma na to rozwiązania wrócę do xfce.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## lsdudi

Sprawdz profile w powerdevil. byc moze default jest źle ustaiony 

klikalny kreator tam jest więc mozesz przestawiac jasnosc ekranu

----------

## Garrappachc

Miałem podobny problem, gdy postawiłem otwarte stery dla mojego Atiaka na becie któregoś jajka. Nie wiem, czy to naprawili, bo obecnie jadę na zamkniętych sterownikach.

----------

## mentorsct

Tylko czemu nie dzieję sie tak w przypadku kiedy mam xfce?

----------

